

WHY SPEED READING IS FOR FOOLS - jjude
http://scottberkun.com/2014/why-speed-reading-is-for-fools/

======
shr30
I'd significantly disagree on this - speed reading as the norm to ascertain
value and then, re-reading especially on the internet worlds and with
randomness of shared links.

It's sensible to read in depth for when we know / establish value, but in
general, better to skim and identify / perceive value or added knowledge, then
take the plunge.

------
EdiX
If reading is your main form of entertainment 40 books/year is not much.

------
jeremysmyth
"I agree there are cases where skimming and speed reading make sense...The
great works have many layers and are worthy of repeat trips." \- The author,
in comments.

I can't help but wonder was his article title clickbait, his article premise
born out of ignorance, and his comments indicate his journey to learning that,
in fact, speed reading is widely used as a learning technique _in conjunction
with_ what he terms "deep reading".

------
chazu
My main gripe with this article is the clickbait title, in all caps. I
personally disagree with the author's categorical dismissal of speed reading
in the article, but that's neither here nor there. I just can't take articles
seriously when they appear to be quickly dashed out, opportunistic responses
to garner a few views without actually providing thoughtful commentary.

------
amykhar
I must confess, I used the Spreed chrome extension to read this.

